# pear-1.8.1 installed (i think?) but reporting not installed



## echz (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello all!  I'm having quite the time trying to upgrade the pear port.  Using portugprade, I did what I thought was upgrade the pear port to pear-1.8.1.  

However, as evidenced below, it looks like it is installed, however it reports as NOT being installed.  I'm at a total loss as to what to do -- "make all install clean" is what the below results are from ("make reinstall" gives me the same results).

"make deinstall" tells me:  


```
[root@smoke /usr/ports/devel/pear]# make deinstall
===>  Deinstalling for devel/pear
===>   pear not installed, skipping
```
Any ideas?  Thanks for any help!!



--


```
[root@smoke /usr/ports/devel/pear]# make install
===>  Installing for pear-1.8.1
===>   pear-1.8.1 depends on file: /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h - found
===>   pear-1.8.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20060613/pcre.so - found
===>   pear-1.8.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20060613/xml.so - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if devel/pear already installed
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20060613/mbstring.so' - /usr/local/lib/php/20060613/mbstring.so: Undefined symbol "zif_mb_regex_encoding" in Unknown on line 0

Bootstrapping Installer...................
Using previously install ... ok

Extracting installer..................
Using previously installed installer ... ok

Preparing installer..................
Updating channel "doc.php.net"
Channel "doc.php.net" is up to date
Updating channel "pear.php.net"
Channel "pear.php.net" is up to date
Updating channel "pecl.php.net"
Channel "pecl.php.net" is up to date

Installing selected packages..................
Package: PEAR-stable.............................. already installed ... ok
Package: Structures_Graph-stable.................. already installed ... ok
Package: Archive_Tar-stable....................... already installed ... ok
Package: Console_Getopt-stable.................... already installed ... ok
*** Signal 11

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/pear.
```


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 28, 2009)

the install caught a signal 11 and couldnt finish installing.
pear is not installed. 

```
pkg_info | grep pear
```


----------



## echz (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks for that ... any tips on what i can do then to get it installed correctly?


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 29, 2009)

if there isnt any specific reason you are building it from source, you could install the package.


```
pkg_add -r [i]pkgname[/i]
```


----------



## ale (Apr 30, 2009)

You can try 
	
	



```
pkg_delete -fix pear
portinstall devel/pear
```


----------



## twiddler (May 2, 2009)

Check your /usr/local/etc/php/extensions.ini file for loaded extensions and the order in which they load.

I just ran in to this problem and that resolved it for me.


----------



## gilinko (May 2, 2009)

echz said:
			
		

> thanks for that ... any tips on what i can do then to get it installed correctly?



With a high probability this is a problem with you base installation of php and it's extensions(as mentioned in the beginning of you output). Do a make install converters/php5-mbstring (or deinstall / reinstall) and try again. The PEAR library depends on pcre and will stop if you have enabled your pcre library compiled with multibyte support and the mbstring module supplies just that.


----------



## echz (May 4, 2009)

Using pkg_add -r worked, however it install 1.7.2, which is neither here nor there ... just as long as I have SOME working version.  However, that was my last ditch effort ... none of the rest of the methods got me anywhere, I would still get the signal 11 after reinstalling mbstring as well.  I'm totally confused! x(


----------



## gilinko (May 4, 2009)

I would deinstall you entire php installation and all extensions. There is probably a misconfiguration in some module(which can happen quite easily), and the best "cure" to the extension hell that is the ports tree is to start over from scratch.

So delete/uninstall it all, and then reinstall AND reconfigure php5, php5-extensions and pear. In that order.


----------

